# Stations that should be replaced



## bms (Oct 11, 2020)

I will nominate Elyria, Ohio - The Amshack in Elyria burned down in 2013 and was replaced with a bus shelter. This is the closest station to me, but the lack of a station building means I only use it in the summer. Passengers get confused because the trains come by in the middle of the night with no indication as to whether the train stopping is #29 or #49 (unless there's a rail buff around who can tell by the equipment). The neighborhood is marginal and there are no public transit connections or taxis. Not coincidentally, Elyria is the least-used station for the Capitol Limited and the second least-used station for the Lake Shore Limited. About all I can say for this station is that the platform is ADA accessible. I attached photos of the current Elyria "station" and the Capitol Limited at the platform a few weeks ago.

Proposed solution: Amtrak and Lorain County should pursue litigation to force Norfolk Southern to let Amtrak move into the beautifully renovated Lorain County Transportation Center in downtown Elyria. Litigation seems to be the only way county taxpayers can get the intermodal transit center they paid for ten years ago. If they lose, Amtrak should move the stop (either west to Amherst or east to Berea), or build its own building on the current site.


----------



## ehbowen (Oct 12, 2020)

Ouch. And I thought Houston had it bad!


----------



## dogbert617 (Oct 12, 2020)

I thought when I traveled through there on the Cardinal, that Crawfordsville, IN deserves a new station. It had a similar and older outdated shelter building, that believe it or not had a similar design to the one in Elyria.

Also, I'd say Benson, Lordsburg, Deming, and Sanderson on the Sunset Limited/Texas Eagle could use new station buildings, a la the ones Amtrak built in Rensselaer, IN and also Dyer, IN. Too bad they didn't try to renovate and save the former station house, in Sanderson.


----------



## jiml (Oct 12, 2020)

bms said:


> I will nominate Elyria, Ohio - The Amshack in Elyria burned down in 2013 and was replaced with a bus shelter. This is the closest station to me, but the lack of a station building means I only use it in the summer. Passengers get confused because the trains come by in the middle of the night with no indication as to whether the train stopping is #29 or #49 (unless there's a rail buff around who can tell by the equipment). The neighborhood is marginal and there are no public transit connections or taxis. Not coincidentally, Elyria is the least-used station for the Capitol Limited and the second least-used station for the Lake Shore Limited. About all I can say for this station is that the platform is ADA accessible. I attached photos of the current Elyria "station" and the Capitol Limited at the platform a few weeks ago.
> 
> Proposed solution: Amtrak and Lorain County should pursue litigation to force Norfolk Southern to let Amtrak move into the beautifully renovated Lorain County Transportation Center in downtown Elyria. Litigation seems to be the only way county taxpayers can get the intermodal transit center they paid for ten years ago. If they lose, Amtrak should move the stop (either west to Amherst or east to Berea), or build its own building on the current site.


That illustrates the "devolution" theory in one story. Lousy station > less traffic > no need for new station > least-used station > closed station.


----------



## CAQuail (Nov 6, 2020)

I nominate South Bend. Of all the stations that I have used over the years I have to rank it as the most unpleasant.


----------



## bratkinson (Nov 6, 2020)

Got money?


----------



## lordsigma (Nov 7, 2020)

Northampton, MA should be eventually relocated/replaced so that a more complete facility can be built with a station building and local bus transit connections. While the current location is great as far as walking convenience to everywhere downtown, the facility is extremely bare bones for the decent ridership it gets and feasible improvements are extremely limited due to the fact the site is a small plot surrounded by private property.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 7, 2020)

San Antonio,Tx.( move to the old Renovated Mopac Station on the West Side which the City now owns, and plans to make into an Intermodel Transportstion Center.)

And Houston, bad location, too small a Building!( they tore down all the Grand Old Stations except Union Station, and now its Headhouse is part of Minute Maid Park, home of the Houston Astros)


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 7, 2020)

Atlanta - a large city that even with only two Crescents a day, has a LOT of passengers and the worst of big city stations.


----------



## bms (Nov 7, 2020)

me_little_me said:


> Atlanta - a large city that even with only two Crescents a day, has a LOT of passengers and the worst of big city stations.



Do you think Atlanta needs a new location, or just a new building? I'm not crazy about the location but couldn't find a better one either.


----------



## Night Ranger (Nov 7, 2020)

bms said:


> Do you think Atlanta needs a new location, or just a new building? I'm not crazy about the location but couldn't find a better one either.


IMHO, a new building, especially one with better accessibility, would suffice unless parking has to be added. If parking lots are necessary then a new location would be needed unless property in the area was available for it.


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 8, 2020)

Night Ranger said:


> IMHO, a new building, especially one with better accessibility, would suffice unless parking has to be added. If parking lots are necessary then a new location would be needed unless property in the area was available for it.


What about this if the station isn't moved? 
Across Peachtree Street is a shopping area with parking. Make a deal with them to convert it to a below-ground deck where the shopping area gets the ground floor and Amtrak gets the rest (if needed). Underground walkway across Peachtree from the parking lot. Have a dedicated meet-the-train bus that goes to the nearest MARTA station. As an alternative, make the same offer to the Masonic Hall across the local side street.

The Amtrak building should stretch across the tracks with more waiting room, multiple elevators and escalators to the tracks. Best might put departing passengers at one end and arriving ones at the other so as people depart, others can be headed down to trackside and baggage would be similarly separated which would reduce station time. This would work best with using the Masonic Hall underground lot which would run along the station instead of at right angles.


----------



## sttom (Nov 8, 2020)

Atlanta building a new station is an interesting topic since the current station is in an inopportune spot. Looking at the Open Railway Maps and on Google, they might be able to get a station near MARTA's Five Points station. The issue with that besides having underground platforms would be that it would be near what looks like a large cargo terminal east of Five Points, which could lead to traffic conflicts. This would be a good location if there was enough space for a couple platforms, passing tracks and a track so the engines from long distances trains like the Crescent could switch ends of the train while passengers are boarding to prevent the train from backing into or out of the station (or just not using it for the long distance trains). It also probably couldn't be a station where trains could dwell between runs. That only becomes a problem if Georgia ever funded the intercity trains they wanted, a central location for a train station would be good. I know their rail plan calls for trains to Savannah and Augusta and they've wanted commuter lines for a while.


----------



## Night Ranger (Nov 8, 2020)

me_little_me said:


> What about this if the station isn't moved?
> Across Peachtree Street is a shopping area with parking. Make a deal with them to convert it to a below-ground deck where the shopping area gets the ground floor and Amtrak gets the rest (if needed). Underground walkway across Peachtree from the parking lot. Have a dedicated meet-the-train bus that goes to the nearest MARTA station. As an alternative, make the same offer to the Masonic Hall across the local side street.
> 
> The Amtrak building should stretch across the tracks with more waiting room, multiple elevators and escalators to the tracks. Best might put departing passengers at one end and arriving ones at the other so as people depart, others can be headed down to trackside and baggage would be similarly separated which would reduce station time. This would work best with using the Masonic Hall underground lot which would run along the station instead of at right angles.



That's certainly a viable proposal IMHO. Most anything would be an improvement over the present facility. Typically, we drive to Atlanta, park in the closest long term MARTA lot, and cab or Uber to the station. Closer parking along with your other suggestions are feasible and needed. 

The commuter lines mentioned in sttom's post would be wonderful but I don't see funding being approved for a long time. I have friends and family in the Atlanta-Marietta area and every year their commutes get longer and more stressful. Maybe the influx of new residents from other areas can change traditional thinking about mass transit and commuter lines.


----------



## tim49424 (Nov 8, 2020)

Tomah, Wisconsin. A disgrace of a station.


----------



## jiml (Nov 8, 2020)

Rather than start a new thread, I thought this would fit here:

Buffalo's (NY) new downtown station opened today, replacing historic Exchange Street.









State-of-the-art Buffalo Exchange Street Amtrak station is open


Gov. Andrew Cuomo says the station was completed on time, on budget, and is twice the size of the previous 66-year-old station.




www.wgrz.com


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 8, 2020)

jiml said:


> Rather than start a new thread, I thought this would fit here:
> 
> Buffalo's (NY) new downtown station opened today, replacing historic Exchange Street.
> 
> ...


This is great, the Old Exchange St. Station was a Disgrace!( It does seem like New York is getting lots of New Stations compared to other Routes and States!)


----------



## John Bredin (Nov 8, 2020)

CAQuail said:


> I nominate South Bend. Of all the stations that I have used over the years I have to rank it as the most unpleasant.


Years ago, I was in South Bend with a Midwest HSR Association event. One of the highlights was a tour of the then-new transit center near downtown, a couple of blocks from the old Union Station that's now event space. It backs onto the rail viaduct, and it's a bit oversized for a bus hub in a smallish city. But it was built to be more than that, with provision for a second-floor back door that would lead to a platform if they ever got permission from the host railroad to build one and have Amtrak trains stop on the mainline. 

South Bend would then have a downtown adjacent Amtrak station with easy local-bus access, open lots nearby for parking, and a decent-sized depot with washrooms and room for seating, a ticket agent, and concessions. As I say, that presentation was a couple of decades ago and nothing's changed. ☹


----------



## Rover (Nov 9, 2020)

The Dallas Union Station needs to be renovated so that the air inside the terminal isn't stale. Why is it only airports have nice things??


----------



## AM_ROAD (Nov 9, 2020)

CAQuail said:


> I nominate South Bend. Of all the stations that I have used over the years I have to rank it as the most unpleasant.


 Why didn't Amtrak move to the new station at the airport again?


----------



## John Bredin (Nov 9, 2020)

AM_ROAD said:


> Why didn't Amtrak move to the new station at the airport again?


The airport terminal of NICTD is just that: a terminal, a dead end. Which is fine for NICTD because the airport is the end of the NICTD line. But Amtrak would have to back (or wye, or something) out of the airport station to go back to the mainline.


----------



## IndyLions (Nov 9, 2020)

dogbert617 said:


> I thought when I traveled through there on the Cardinal, that Crawfordsville, IN deserves a new station. It had a similar and older outdated shelter building, that believe it or not had a similar design to the one in Elyria.



The Crawfordsville IN Amshack is my home station - and I agree it needs replaced. The original depot building is right next door - so my vote would be to renovate it in the same way that the Waterloo IN station was renovated. Then it should be manned with volunteers (again ala Waterloo).

Indianapolis IN also desperately needs work. I’m not sure of the best solution- but anything is better than the current hellhole that is the IND intercity rail / bus terminal. It would take a lot of cash - but maybe an approach similar to the St. Paul MN Union Depot.

Finally, the dream scenario is a return of intercity rail to the Michigan Central Terminal in Detroit after its renovation by Ford is completed. They could start by serving existing trains to/from Chicago - and ultimately add eastbound service through Toledo and eventually Windsor Canada.


----------



## MARC Rider (Nov 11, 2020)

Rover said:


> The Dallas Union Station needs to be renovated so that the air inside the terminal isn't stale. Why is it only airports have nice things??


Dallas Union Station needs benches that aren't torture devices repurposed from the Spanish Inquisition. (I made acquaintance with them after last years Gathering, waiting for a 9-hour late Texas Eagle.

It might also be nice if they reclaimed the Great Hall for use of train riders. Perhaps they could put some shopping/eateries on both levels, which would draw both DART and TRE riders, who really don't need a station building otherwise. and who knows, maybe one day Texas will fund intercity corridor service and and the station will need the extra space.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 11, 2020)

MARC Rider said:


> Dallas Union Station needs benches that aren't torture devices repurposed from the Spanish Inquisition. (I made acquaintance with them after last years Gathering, waiting for a 9-hour late Texas Eagle.
> 
> It might also be nice if they reclaimed the Great Hall for use of train riders. Perhaps they could put some shopping/eateries on both levels, which would draw both DART and TRE riders, who really don't need a station building otherwise. and who knows, maybe one day Texas will fund intercity corridor service and and the station will need the extra space.


Wolfgang Puck Catering occupys the Upstairs Grand Waiting Room, I got a tour a few years ago.

The current Basement Dungeon reminds me of NYP @ its Grungy Worst when the Homeless lived all over the Station.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 11, 2020)

Rover said:


> The Dallas Union Station needs to be renovated so that the air inside the terminal isn't stale. Why is it only airports have nice things??


American stations seem to get really nice renovations just as soon as they rip up the tracks and become something else.


----------



## adamj023 (Nov 14, 2020)

The nicest stations are the oldest stations or retrofits of old historical buildings for use as Amtrak stations. Most places do not even need a full station as many of Amtrak’s stops are small rural locations. Some locations like Penn Station in NYC which has the most usage in Amtrak desperately needed a new station and the Moynihan Train Hall was needed which is a retrofit of the old mail sorting facility.


----------



## AM_ROAD (Nov 16, 2020)

I was going to say Birmingham, AL but looks the old L&N station got replaced. Is that Civil Defense car still there?


----------



## bms (Nov 27, 2020)

Night Ranger said:


> That's certainly a viable proposal IMHO. Most anything would be an improvement over the present facility. Typically, we drive to Atlanta, park in the closest long term MARTA lot, and cab or Uber to the station. Closer parking along with your other suggestions are feasible and needed.
> 
> The commuter lines mentioned in sttom's post would be wonderful but I don't see funding being approved for a long time. I have friends and family in the Atlanta-Marietta area and every year their commutes get longer and more stressful. Maybe the influx of new residents from other areas can change traditional thinking about mass transit and commuter lines.



Great ideas expressed in this thread. A true National Network would include the Southeast and trains from Nashville-Atlanta-Jacksonville.


----------



## Johnepants (Apr 20, 2021)

As much as I love the charm of being in the late night dump, Cleveland Lakefront station will need to be replaced if Amtrak gets the green light to increase capacity from 4 trains to 22. There is just no way it can be done with the current station.


----------



## Eric S (Apr 20, 2021)

All Aboard Ohio has recently been advocating for a new intercity rail/bus station at or near Tower City in Cleveland. It's my understanding that there has also been some interest at the local level in moving toward a new or expanded station at the Lakefront Station site; I'm not sure whether this would also include intercity bus service.


----------



## jiml (Apr 20, 2021)

Eric S said:


> All Aboard Ohio has recently been advocating for a new intercity rail/bus station at or near Tower City in Cleveland. It's my understanding that there has also been some interest at the local level in moving toward a new or expanded station at the Lakefront Station site; I'm not sure whether this would also include intercity bus service.


Expanding at Lakefront would certainly be the lower cost option and it was served by light rail already IIRC. (It's been a couple of years.)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 20, 2021)

Chances of Amtrak moving back to the Tower are Slim and None!

And with the current crop of Anti-Rail politicians in Ohio, the chances of seeing all these additional Trains is the same!( remember the C-C-C Proposal!


----------



## zephyr17 (Apr 20, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> This is great, the Old Exchange St. Station was a Disgrace!( It does seem like New York is getting lots of New Stations compared to other Routes and States!)


Amtrak itself does not generally build new stations. It pretty much requires local communities/states build new station facilities or improve station facilities if they want them. It may kick in a little funding once the ball is rolling, but vast majority of the funding and all the initiative must come locally.

New York is getting new and refurbished facilities because New York is paying for them.

Amtrak pretty much adopted the "airport" model a long time ago. The community provides the airport (albeit usually with significant federal funding) and the airlines serve it.


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Apr 20, 2021)

I will also nominate Elyria OH. Having gone to school just down the road, Elyria would have been my station had I used LSL to commute to school from Boston. While the departure and arrivals times are abysmal (4:50am), the station itself was a big reason why I never bothered to take the train. Its unmanned, dangerous, and falling into disrepair.

Part of the reason why I think the NEC does so well is because of its station infrastructure. All of the major hubs along the NEC have great connectivity, are visually appealing (now that NYP is fixed), and have transit oriented development around them.

Nearly all other stations outside of the NEC are exactly the opposite. They are in the middle of nowhere, requiring a car to get to and from, and they offer nothing other than a place to de-train.



Bob Dylan said:


> Chances of Amtrak moving back to the Tower are Slim and None!
> 
> And with the current crop of Anti-Rail politicians in Ohio, the chances of seeing all these additional Trains is the same!( remember the C-C-C Proposal!



This is perhaps my biggest dream for rail in this country. I loved Ohio, and I think it would see numbers similar to the NEC if Tower Terminal was revitalized and turned into a massive hub for Brightline-like service around the state. Ohio has the cities and numbers to service Intercity rail like the NEC, they just need to resurrect the once existing infrastructure.

There's a lot of younger, artsy folks in Ohio who need to travel for gigs, but have to rely on rides from friends with cars. Ohio has world class orchestras, and for those who sub in the various musical groups around the state, it would allow for them to utilize that service on one or both ways without having a car.

That said, it won't happen. sigh...


----------



## jis (Apr 20, 2021)

Whatever happened to the plan to move the Elyria Amtrak Station to the Lorraine County Transportation Center?


----------



## me_little_me (Apr 20, 2021)

zephyr17 said:


> Amtrak itself does not generally build new stations. It pretty much requires local communities/states build new station facilities or improve station facilities if they want them. It may kick in a little funding once the ball is rolling, but vast majority of the funding and all the initiative must come locally.
> 
> New York is getting new and refurbished facilities because New York is paying for them.
> 
> Amtrak pretty much adopted the "airport" model a long time ago. The community provides the airport (albeit usually with significant federal funding) and the airlines serve it.


If the area is potentially develop-able, then Amtrak should get the city to do a free or cheap transfer to Amtrak of the ownership of the land (even if the city has to buy it), float a bond and contract out to have someone build a station with office/residential/whatever on top of it with the developer handling the leasing (that's not Amtrak's bag). Amtrak uses the income to pay for the development and maintenance of the facility with the potential of making money long term on both the property and the land. Then they will do what Brightline does - make money on the property.


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Apr 20, 2021)

me_little_me said:


> If the area is potentially develop-able, then Amtrak should get the city to do a free or cheap transfer to Amtrak of the ownership of the land (even if the city has to buy it), float a bond and contract out to have someone build a station with office/residential/whatever on top of it with the developer handling the leasing (that's not Amtrak's bag). Amtrak uses the income to pay for the development and maintenance of the facility with the potential of making money long term on both the property and the land. Then they will do what Brightline does - make money on the property.



This is essentially how many transit systems around the world operate, notably Hong Kong's MTR, which makes a massive profit, paying for itself twice over by ticket/land revenue alone


----------



## bms (Apr 20, 2021)

jis said:


> Whatever happened to the plan to move the Elyria Amtrak Station to the Lorraine County Transportation Center?



Taxpayers paid to buy and renovate the old New York Central station. Amtrak, Norfolk Southern, the City, and the County couldn't reach an agreement on actually moving into the station, and all involved parties appear to have given up. Massive failure of leadership. The renovation was beautifully done, too.

The idea appears totally dead, based on what was said at the recent City Council meeting: Elyria Council gives support to proposed Amtrak expansion


----------



## railiner (Apr 20, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> Chances of Amtrak moving back to the Tower are Slim and None!


Never say never... 
When Amtrak moved out of Cincinnati Union Terminal to the new River Road station in 1972, who would have dreamed that 19 years later, it would return?


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Apr 20, 2021)

railiner said:


> Never say never...
> When Amtrak moved out of Cincinnati Union Terminal to the new River Road station in 1972, who would have dreamed that 19 years later, it would return?



While this is true, the underground tracks and platforms at Tower T are ripped up and replaced with a parking lot (nauseatingly typical). Were Cincinnati’s tracks ripped up?

I’m a big fan of it, don’t get me wrong, but this idea is 6 feet under with the nail in the coffin.


----------



## bms (Apr 20, 2021)

Tlcooper93 said:


> While this is true, the underground tracks and platforms at Tower T are ripped up and replaced with a parking lot (nauseatingly typical). Were Cincinnati’s tracks ripped up?
> 
> I’m a big fan of it, don’t get me wrong, but this idea is 6 feet under with the nail in the coffin.



Tower City has unfortunately gone way downhill, and wouldn't be a nice place to get on and off the train or wait for a train at this point. There were barely any stores still open before Covid, and the pandemic took out most of what was left. Inside the building is secure, but I way too commonly encounter crazy/hostile/threatening guys in the few blocks immediately around the station.


----------



## LookingGlassTie (Apr 20, 2021)

The station in Newport News (NPN). As far as I know, plans are already in the works to make that happen. The new station is planned to be part of a larger intermodal transportation center. It will be located further up the CSX line closer to the Denbigh Blvd/Ft. Eustis area.


----------



## jfrupp (Apr 21, 2021)

I would not remove or replace the station in Needles, Calif, We come and go from Needles when we go by Amtrak. We live in Arizona. But please get security in there. We are seniors and the trains both ways stop after midnight. It gets a little scary two seniors waiting there.


----------



## fdaley (Apr 21, 2021)

bms said:


> Taxpayers paid to buy and renovate the old New York Central station. Amtrak, Norfolk Southern, the City, and the County couldn't reach an agreement on actually moving into the station, and all involved parties appear to have given up. Massive failure of leadership. The renovation was beautifully done, too.
> 
> The idea appears totally dead, based on what was said at the recent City Council meeting: Elyria Council gives support to proposed Amtrak expansion



It does sound like Norfolk Southern was the big obstacle in Elyria. I can't really see why the station location would matter that much to them operationally. Maybe Pete Buttigieg should have a talk with them.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Apr 21, 2021)

fdaley said:


> It does sound like Norfolk Southern was the big obstacle in Elyria. I can't really see why the station location would matter that much to them operationally. Maybe Pete Buttigieg should have a talk with them.



Looking at the map I don't see where the problem is other than the platform is only on the southern most main track. You can't put it on the northern most either to have it on both sides to make it easier operationally. It appears the northern most track is a yard lead. Nearest cross overs is about a mile west, and two miles east of that location. So the only issue I see is crossing the LSL over going westbound.


----------



## jis (Apr 21, 2021)

Seaboard92 said:


> Looking at the map I don't see where the problem is other than the platform is only on the southern most main track. You can't put it on the northern most either to have it on both sides to make it easier operationally. It appears the northern most track is a yard lead. Nearest cross overs is about a mile west, and two miles east of that location. So the only issue I see is crossing the LSL over going westbound.


If the station was moved to the Lorraine County Transprtation Center there would be ample space for platforms. That is why I never understood NS's objections. They could even provide access to the far platform through the underpass thus avoiding the need for passengers to cross a main line track at grade to get to the far platform. It really was a pointless clusterflub as far as I could gather.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Apr 21, 2021)

I don't see why they don't either. There is even space between the industrial lead and the main track to add a platform. That makes no sense.


----------



## bms (Apr 21, 2021)

jis said:


> If the station was moved to the Lorraine County Transprtation Center there would be ample space for platforms. That is why I never understood NS's objections. They could even provide access to the far platform through the underpass thus avoiding the need for passengers to cross a main line track at grade to get to the far platform. It really was a pointless clusterflub as far as I could gather.



Norfolk Southern claimed the underpass is unsafe to use and a $10 million bridge and platform needs to be built to access the north tracks. Seems like a lame objection to me, since the current station only has access to the south track and every train already has to switch over. At other times they had disputes about liability and indemnification that I didn't really understand.

I think the other parties involved should have driven a harder bargain and resorted to litigation if necessary to protect the taxpayers' investment, as County residents really deserve to have access to the train station that they paid for. It's unacceptable to have a 300,000 person county in northern Ohio served by an unheated bus shelter.


----------



## neroden (Apr 26, 2021)

bms said:


> Taxpayers paid to buy and renovate the old New York Central station. Amtrak, Norfolk Southern, the City, and the County couldn't reach an agreement on actually moving into the station, and all involved parties appear to have given up. Massive failure of leadership. The renovation was beautifully done, too.
> 
> The idea appears totally dead, based on what was said at the recent City Council meeting: Elyria Council gives support to proposed Amtrak expansion


Interesting article. The criminals at Norfolk Southern appear to have been the problem. Government needs to nationalize the tracks.


----------



## bms (Apr 27, 2021)

neroden said:


> Interesting article. The criminals at Norfolk Southern appear to have been the problem. Government needs to nationalize the tracks.



It's easy to blame Norfolk Southern, but Amtrak should have pushed WAY harder to open the new station.


----------



## jis (Apr 28, 2021)

bms said:


> It's easy to blame Norfolk Southern, but Amtrak should have pushed WAY harder to open the new station.


But the root problem still is Norfolk Southern, easy to blame or not. Logic should not exit the discussion just because it points squarely at one part which for some reason we might wish to deflect the responsibility from, to another.


----------



## bms (Apr 29, 2021)

jis said:


> But the root problem still is Norfolk Southern, easy to blame or not. Logic should not exit the discussion just because it points squarely at one part which for some reason we might wish to deflect the responsibility from, to another.



Oh you're totally right. There is enough blame to go around. For that matter, the City and County officials who decided to renovate the old NYC station should have gotten all the agreements in place before the project began.

At this point, the best option in my opinion is to move the Lorain County service to Amherst, which is just west of Elyria and has a nice historic station standing in their downtown area.


----------

